# Pumpkins, Harvest, Flowers & Boobies



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK. Got back from a couple days out. A variety of images. All down by Niagara Falls.

Yes. Pumpkins. Bras. Boobies. etc. and so on. You have to realize. I like sexy. Like color. And like to combine all in one.

My newest GF. Live in. Well totally moved in


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I need to go and lie down! Great photos as usual James!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

James said:


>


I've just got up from my lie down...James...I think that's what we call a 'Bird of Paradise' flower over in li'l ol' GB (and I don't mean the norks...although they're lovely too!) This is a bud of the same plant that I've waited for 5 years to come into flower...










It should open in the next few days, and I'll attempt to get some good shots, though I don't think there'll be any shirt puppies on show.... :lol: :lol: unless I can get the 710 to pose....no...let's not go there!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

How the hell do you do it every G\F you get poses for you.... respect


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They are quite a durable bloom, not a delicate flower at all.

And yes. somehow, they seem to pose eventually. Not even sure how it happens honestly, but it does


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Come on James you can do better than this..., these are only PG at best!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yes. PG. this one allows only PG. I am ok with it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

JoT, *James needs his own section*. Probably hidden from visitors or Internet spiders.

Please no PG-13. PG or R, we should be happy with whatever the lady is comfortable with. As usual, your pics are as lovely as the subject.



James said:


> They are quite a durable bloom, not a delicate flower at all....


I'll have to read through the whole thread at home  because this statement sounds like it refers to some horticultural attraction, but I think I know better. :sly:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I only have one question...

... what's the model number of that G-shock?


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Come on James you can do better than this..., these are only PG at best!


Great Photos and Lovely Subjects... You really have a nice flair for photography... makes me so Jealous...here's my attempt at a nice Watch and Girl photo.... 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Long way to go I think!!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> I only have one question...
> 
> ... what's the model number of that G-shock?


There was a G-shock in there??

I never noticed


----------

